# 10 Totally Awesome Cars of the 1980s Hitting the Auction Block This Weekend.



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

If you want to be seen driving around in a seriously retro ride, then we suggest a trip to the Auburn Auction Park in Auburn, Indiana this weekend. The annual Auburn Spring Auction is kicking off with 900 cars hitting the block, including some serious gems of the MTV era.

We've compiled a list of 10 of the best and most interesting cars of the 1980s that any Gen-Xer would take over a date with Molly Ringwald.

Crank up the MJ, Devo or Whitesnake and join us for a trip through one awesome era of cars. 

More: *10 Totally Awesome Cars of the 1980s Hitting the Auction Block This Weekend.* on CarCrushing.com


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

porsche 930 turbo slant nose looks beautifull . in not sure on the maza that thing would be a guarnteed Money pit lol


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

With few exceptions, the 80's gave us some truly butt ugly, anemic cars. Somewhat cool and nostalgic maybe, but far from smokin', timeless beauties!:throwup:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll have a #8, #9 and #10.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

If a g-body aint sexy, i dont know what is


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah, I was a G-body guy. My first car was an 83' Monte Carlo SS, and my second car was an 86' Olds 442. Both were great cars, and very cool looking to me.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Like me some GNX!


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's my 87 Turbo T. 274ci stroker build underway. Mid 10sec sleeper. Chicks dig a fast Gbody:grin:. Cars on that list and a few others are starting to come up in value. Give it another 5-10 years. Now is the time to buy.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's a beautiful gnx!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I gave away my 87' olds 442 w/430hp, not really but buyer got a sweet deal. http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc498/Tmm217/DSCN0524.jpg
http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc498/Tmm217/DSCN0525.jpg
http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc498/Tmm217/DSCN0526.jpg


----------

